# Hab ich zuviel Bezahlt??



## El-Pucki (19. Dezember 2010)

Moin, Moin
Ich musste mir neulich einen neuen Rechner anschaffen und da ich keinen Massenware PC wie es bei Media Markt und Saturn usw. gibt bin ich zu meinem Computerfachmann gegangen und habe mir dort einen gekauft.
Nun wurde mir aber gesagt ich wäre abgezockt worden und da möchte ich mal wissen ob dem so ist. Der PC Wurde als Gaming PC verkauft, dass es allerdings nicht der Welthit ist dessen bin ich mir bewusst.

Das Setup: 
Motherboard: ASRock N68C-S
Prozessor: AMD Athlon II X2 245 2,9Ghz
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce 9500GT
4GB DDR3 Ram
Windows 7 Home Premium 64bitGehüse
Gehäuse sieht aus wie das hier, nur das es ein modell names Viper zu sein scheint MS-TECH CA-0300 PC-Gehäuse - reichelt elektronik - Der Techniksortimenter - OnlineShop für Elektronik, Netbooks, PC-Komponenten, Kabel, Bauteile, Software & Bücher - ISO 9001:2000 Zertifiziert
Der Preis betrug 599,-€
Solltet Ihr noch Infos benötigen gebe ich euch die natürlich.
Danke für eure Hilfe.
Gruß Dennis


----------



## 0815-TYP (19. Dezember 2010)

Wieviel hast Du dafür gezahlt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2010)

Das System ist alles andere, aber niemals ein Gaming System.
Die 9500GT ist nicht mal in Ansatz dazu geeignet, 3D Spiele ruckelfrei darstellen zu können, zumindest keine, die jünger als 5 Jahre sind.
Der Athlon X2 ist ein Office Prozessor, einen Gaming Prozessor ist ein Phenom X4 oder X6.
Das Mainboard kostet 34€ und ist so ziemlich das billigste Board, was es gibt, mit einem veralteten Chipsatz, der nicht mal HD fähig ist.

Wenn du mehr als 300€ bezahlt hast, bist du auf jeden Fall übers Ohr gehauen worden, schon deshalb, weil man dir das als "Gaming" Rechner verkauft hat.

Was für ein Netzteil ist denn verbaut?


----------



## El-Pucki (19. Dezember 2010)

Jo Sorry den preis hab ich total vergessen, hab ich im ersten post eingefügt. Na das is ja toll das zu erfahren  Wisst ihr ob man sich da Geld wiederholen kann? 
Hmm zum Netzteil kann ich dir leider nicht viel sagen ausser den hersteller: Rasurbo Silent


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2010)

Rasurbo Netzteile sind alles andere als gut, sie gehören zu den China Böllern, die gerne mal platzen und nicht das halten, was drauf steht.

Ich hab keine Ahnung, ob du den Rechner zurück geben kannst. Musst mal mit dem Computerladen reden, denn die haben dir den halt unter falschen Vorgaben (Gaming Rechner) verkauft und dann noch für den Preis, der völlig überzogen ist.

Das einzige, was du schnell machen kannst (sofern du den Rechner nicht mehr los wirst), ist eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen, vielleicht eine 450 GTS, die hat deutlich mehr Leistung als eine 9500GT. Dann hättest du etwas "Gaming Feeling" aber der Prozessor ist halt nicht für Gamer gemacht.

tut mir jedenfalls sehr Leid, dass man dich übers Ohr gehauen hat. 
Du hättest einfach früher nachfragen sollen, dann hätten wir dir von dem Kauf abgeraten.


----------



## El-Pucki (19. Dezember 2010)

Hmm ich brauchte schnell einen Rechner und so einer war mir lieber als ein 800€ Rechner von Media Markt der dann nur ärger macht. Aber ich dachte mir das auch grade dass ich vielleicht mal vorher hier hätte fragen sollen. Woher hast du dein Wissen wenn ich fragen darf??


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2010)

Ich weiß deshalb viel, weil ich viel lese, weil ich Berichte in Fachmagazinen lese, Tests angucke, mit Leuten rede, die auch viel Ahnung haben, da bleibt eine Menge hängen.
In deinem Fall war mir schon anhand der Grafikkarte klar, dass das kein Spielerechner sein kann, eine 9500GT ist praktisch eine Office Grafikkarte.

Dein Rechner kostet als Einzelteile kaum mehr als 300-350€, wenn du also 599€ bezahlt hast, dann ist das meiner Meinung nach schon ein Grund den zurück zu geben.
Frag am Besten nach und versuch das zu klären, Rückgaberecht hat man immer, sofern der Kauf nicht zu lange her ist.

Wenn du den Rechner gebunden behalten musst, dann kannst du durch ein Grafikkartenupgrade schon eine Menge erzielen, musst aber bedenken, dass du eventuell auch das Netzteil ersetzen musst.
Daher wäre es schön, wenn du mal ein Foto vom Netzteilaufkleber machen und posten kannst, bzw. ob du die Daten des Netzteils nennen kannst.

Das Mainboard kannst du aber so oder so benutzen, es ist zwar nicht der Hit, aber es funktioniert. Der Athlon X2 ist auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei aber auch der reicht fürs Grobe.
Die Grafikkarte ist das, was dich an den Spielen hindern wird.
Vielleicht kannst du ja beim Computerladen eine neue Grafikkarte aushandeln, wenn er den Rechner nicht zurück nehmen will, sozusagen als Kompromis.
Wie schon erwähnt, eine GTS 450 wäre da eine gute Wahl, kostet so um 100-120€. Eine störkere Grafikkarte wäre natürlich wünschenswerter, aber der Athlon ist halt nicht so stark.


----------



## El-Pucki (19. Dezember 2010)

Hmm okai naja so wie ich den einschätz wird der meinen er wüsste es besser und wird sich auf nichts einlassen, aber okai ich denke ich habe für 600 Euro nen guten PC, zwar keinen gaming Rechner aber nen guten Allrounder oder?


----------



## kenji_91 (19. Dezember 2010)

Rückgaberecht hat man nur im Fernverkehr, d.h. wenn der Realakt durch eine 3. Person durchgeführt wurde.
Ganz ehrlich, selber Schuld.
Das Geld wird ohne rechtlichen Beistand schwer herauszupressen sein, falls es ein nicht so kulanter Händler ist. Und selbst wenn, dann übersteigt dies den Streitwert.

Das ist auch kein Allrounder, sondern ein guter Office-PC.
Sogar MM bietet für deine 599€ mehr.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2010)

Du hast auf jeden Fall einen PC, mit dem du was machen kannst, auch wenns nicht gerade die neuesten Games spielen ist, aber das kannst du ja selbst ändern.
Gönn dir zu Weihnachten eine neue Grafikkarte und schon kannst du aktuelle Games spielen.


----------



## El-Pucki (19. Dezember 2010)

Mein Weihnachtsbudget ist aufgebraucht xD Kenji hat ja nicht ganz unrecht aber naja ich hab ne Basis aus der ich was machen kann auch wenn die etwas zu teuer war -.-


----------



## GoldenMic (19. Dezember 2010)

Also bei allerliebe aber in diesen fehlkauf würde ich nun kein geld mehr investieren.
Da bekommst du ja nen weitaus besseren Rechner wenn du nochmal 400€ in die Hand nimmst und diesen fehlkauf möglichst schnell vergisst.


----------



## Pacta (19. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin zwar kein Fachmann, aber du kannst dir ja mal Wikipedia zu Wucher ansehen.
Wenn du noch minderjährig wärest dieses.

Da ich aber wie gesagt kein Fachmann bin empfehle ich dir, falls du den Kauf über rechtliche Schritte rückgängig machen willst, zu einem Anwalt zu gehen. Zunächst würde ich aber mal versuchen mit dem Computerverkäufer zu reden, ob er dir nicht z.B. eine bessere Grafikkarte einbaut oder dir einen Teil des Preises erstattet.


----------



## Hardware Opfer (19. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle mal einen Rechner bei GreyComputer.de(oder sonstwo) für 600€ zusammenstellen. Das deinem Einzelhändler da zeigen und fragen ob er Dir den Sch...ß aus Kulanz zurück nehmen kann und Dir ne Gutschrift gibt.


----------



## amdintel (19. Dezember 2010)

kurz überflogen das ist ein Standard PC nichts besonderes die 9500 ist eine Karte die recht langsam  und veraltet  ist stand 2005 und bei  3D nicht mal  DX 10 kann,
Der Preis betrug 599,-€ für diese 0815 config klar viel zu teuer und ab zocke 
real würde ich sagen max 300 € mehr ist der  Kram einfach  nicht wert  ende 2010


----------



## Erzbaron (19. Dezember 2010)

Der PC war garnicht soooo überteuert! Allerings, für 599€ würdest du schon ein vernünftiges Board bekommen (und nein, das Asrock ist NICHT vernünftig ^^), einen Tripple- oder Quadcore und eine deutlich bessere Grafikkarte ... vom drumherum wie Gehäuse (ab 30€ Xigmatek Asgard) und Netzteil (ebenfalls ab 30€ von HEC, FSP, BQ!, Cougar, Antec usw.)

Als "gute" Basis kann man diesen Rechner allerdings auch nicht beschreiben, das Mainboard hat einen asbachuralten Chipsatz der per "asrock Tuning" Fit für AM3 gemacht wurde aber quasi nichts wirklich unterstützt was selbst billige AM3 Boards können (PCIe 16x 2.0 Beipsielsweise) dazu ein billiges Gehäuse und ein maues Netzteil ... wenn du die Kiste aufrüsten willst kannst dir gleich einen kompletten, neuen Rechner kaufen 

Ich hab dir im Anhang mal nen Rechner zusammengestellt ... DAS wäre ein brauchbarer 599€ Rechner vom Händler inkl. Montage und Softwareinstallation  DAS wäre eine aufrüstfähige Plattform (moderner Chipsatz) ein kleiner, aber fixer Dreikernprozessor und eine schnelle Dx11 Grafikkarte für Games ...


----------



## amdintel (19. Dezember 2010)

für 599€ ist überteuert für diese 0815 config ,wir haben ende 2010 
die HW hat sich weiter enrtwickelt, wir haben heute ende 2010 und nicht mehr 2005


----------



## kenji_91 (19. Dezember 2010)

und wenn man nichts von der stange kaufen will, sollte man sich in die materie erst einmal einarbeiten.....


----------



## El-Pucki (19. Dezember 2010)

Erstmal danke für eure beteiligung, ich werd morgen mal hingehen und irgendwie mit ihm reden und mal schauen was bei rauskommt. Ich werd mich hier auch weiterhin umschauen (ich saß bis heute morgen um 5 hier vor xD) damit mir sowas nicht nochmal passiert.

Mal angenommen mein PC fritze ist ein netter und ich bekomm was neues anderes, was würdet ihr mir am ehesten Raten auszutauschen und was ist eine sinnvolle alternative??


----------



## Mystery1974 (19. Dezember 2010)

guggst du hier könnte sehr nützlich/intressant für dich sein evtl
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k.../91708-pc-konfigurationen-fuer-intel-amd.html


----------



## kenji_91 (19. Dezember 2010)

gleich austauschen.
bzw. geld zurück.
oder eine gutschrift.

wenn du einen von den beiden letzt genannten zugeschrieben bekommen hast, komm ins forum zurück für einen neuen PC.
Lass dich nicht zu etwas drängen, da ein PC eine langzeit investition ist.


----------



## user001 (19. Dezember 2010)

@kenji_91
Woher hast du dein Wissen bzlg. der Rechtslage? 
Tatsächlich wäre denkbar, dass über die Eigenschaft "Gaming-PC" getäuscht wurde und sich der Vertrag anfechten lässt. Evtl. lag auch ein beachtlicher Irrtum vor.

Auf jeden Fall erst mal in Ruhe und sachlich mit dem Verkäufer reden. Wahrscheinlich hat der gar keine Ahnung was man an hardware braucht um neue PC-Spiele flüssig darstellen zu können und meint jede Grafikkarte die besser ist als "onbaord" kann man zum spielen verwenden.

Evtl. sollte man dem Verkäufer gegenüber auch andeuten, dass man im Fall einer Rücknahme des Office-Rechners die neue gaming-Hardware auch bei ihm kauft. Das erhöht vielleicht die Kompromissbereitschaft.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2010)

Da er dir einen "Gaming" Rechner verkauft hat, soll er dir mal zeigen, wie er auf dem System Crysis oder Metro 2033 vernünftig zum Laufen bringt.
Wenn er das nicht kann, ist das auch kein Gaming Rechner also soll er das Teil wieder zurück nehmen und dir dein Geld wieder geben.


----------



## Sash (19. Dezember 2010)

sorry, aber bevor ich für etwas geld ausgebe informier ich mich was ich brauche. selber schuld.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2010)

Geh mit dem Rechner zum Händlker zurück und sag, dass das System regelmäßig abstürzt und du deshalb deine Lieblingsgames, wie Crysis, Metro 2033, GTA 4 und Starcraft nicht spielen kannst.
Dann muss er das Zeil zurück nehmen.


----------



## El-Pucki (19. Dezember 2010)

Naja ich dachte eigentlich dass mit dem Rechner WOW und Black Ops in voller auflösung usw zu spielen wären das sind die Games die ich Aktuell zocke.
Ich habe jetzt mal hier den preisvergleich genutzt und komme mit meinen komponenten auf 370,-  
Nun weiß ich ja auch nicht wie der sich das ausgedacht hat mit arbeitsaufwand und gewinnspanne usw. aber luft für ne ordentliche Grafik Karte wäre da ja schon noch.

Wie kann mann denn die Komponentenauswahl ausdrucken bzw. als JPG erstellen so wie es hier einige Beiträge vorher gemacht wurde??


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2010)

Du kannst von der Auswahl ein Screen machen und diesen dann ausdrucken.
Du kannst dich an den Verbraucherschutz wenden, wenn du minderjährig bist, hast du sicher bessere Chancen, aber dann musst du deinen Erziehungsberechtigten einweihen.


----------



## El-Pucki (19. Dezember 2010)

Nein ich bin Volljährig, das ding war dass ich schnell einen neuen Rechner brauchte und deswegen diesen genommen habe anstatt Stangen PC's via Saturn. Mal gucken was draus wird und ja ihr habt recht ich hätte mich lieber vorher informieren sollen


----------



## Sash (19. Dezember 2010)

naja bei saturn und co das sind nicht die besten. aber wenn man absolut ka hat dann lieber sowas.


----------



## Nvidia+AMD (19. Dezember 2010)

der rechner ist kompletter müll...für 600€ kann man mein sys zb locker bauen...und das hat immer noch genug power...


----------



## Mystery1974 (19. Dezember 2010)

ich glaub das ist mittlerweile auch bei ihm angekommen das der pc für spiele nicht taugt 
bleibt zu hoffen das der verkäufer das genau so sieht 

good luck


----------



## El-Pucki (19. Dezember 2010)

haha ja angekommen ist das mittlerweile xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2010)

Dann viel Glück, dass du ihn umtauschen/verbessern kannst. und halte uns auf dem Laufenden, wir wollen wissen, was du erreichen kannst.


----------



## Nvidia+AMD (19. Dezember 2010)

okay...dann is ja gut...


----------



## amdintel (19. Dezember 2010)

die 9500 ist nicht der Hit, auch  eine  9600 GT ist nicht mehr Zeitgemäß  2010, Zeitgemäß sind DX 10 und DX 11 Karten , die 9500 ist eine DX 9 Karte,
das einzgiste was bei der Config was her macht ist das PC Gehäuse der ganze andere Rest  ist 0815 und das ganze wirk auch  sehr albern , 
Riesen OC spezial PC Gehäuse mit schwacher und veralteter HW.
was die ganzen viele Lüfter sollen bei dieser schwachen HW 
 vermutlich damit dem User nicht schlecht wird ?

für den gleichen Preis
bekommt du z.b bei Atelko wesendlich bessere PCs. (auch komplett wen man nicht zusammen stellen lassen will)


----------



## kenji_91 (19. Dezember 2010)

user001 schrieb:


> @kenji_91
> Woher hast du dein Wissen bzlg. der Rechtslage?
> Tatsächlich wäre denkbar, dass über die Eigenschaft "Gaming-PC" getäuscht wurde und sich der Vertrag anfechten lässt. Evtl. lag auch ein beachtlicher Irrtum vor.



Gaming ist zwar ein geläufiger und mittlerweile auch ein kaufmännischer Begriff, juristisch gesehen ist es schwer diesen Begriff festzuhalten.
Von Jahr zu Jahr ändert sich die Hardware-Bedingung.
Aber wenn es heißt 'frisch', so ist dies ein Zustand, dessen Bedingungen sich in keinem Interval bewegen, sondern er ist es oder nicht. 
Was heißt Gaming ? Gaming bedeutet Spielen. Wenn ich nun damit Tetris spielen kann, dann ist es doch ein Gaming PC. 
Ob es anfechtbar ist oder nicht, hat ein Anwalt zu entscheiden, weswegen ich es ungern erwähne.

Wenn jemand nun aber die §§119, 121 kennt, wird selber wissen, was zu tun ist.


----------



## amdintel (19. Dezember 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> naja bei saturn und co das sind nicht die besten. aber wenn man absolut ka hat dann lieber sowas.



das kannste so nicht verallgemeinern  nur weil das das OC im Bios gesperrt ist , ist ein PC desswegen nicht gleich schlecht !
es gibt gut und mehr schlechte PCs es ist aber nicht alles schlecht , muß man sich hallt vor dem Kauf richtig informieren was verbaut ist


----------



## El-Pucki (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich war heute mal bei dem Händler und hab dem Verkäufer gesagt dass ich den Rechner gerne zurück geben möchte weil der nicht wirklich gut läuft und mit Gaming ist da auch nix. Der meinte dann ich soll nochmal mit dem Rechner vorbeikommen und die gucken was damit ist. Einfach so zurücknehmen nach knapp 2 Monaten machen sie eigentlich nicht. Im Regal hatte er den selben Rechner wie ich bereits habe in weiteren Ausführungen stehen allerdings jetzt zum Preis von 578,- € Ich denke mir mal dass die den an ihr tolles Diagnosegerät stecken wollen (was auch 20 euro kostet) und mir dann innerhalb von einer Stunde sagen der läuft doch super. Mal schauen -.-


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Dezember 2010)

Wenn du einen Gaming PC georderst hast sollte man ja schon etwas mehr erwarten als etwas von Rudis Resterampe. Klar muss man dran denken das man für den Preis kein Rennpferd bekommt, aber nicht so etwas. Wenn du sagst das die Games XY nicht vernünftig laufen besteht vielleicht ne Möglichkeit ( wenn man ev. erwähnt das man vielleicht ein paar Dublonen drauflegt )


----------



## amdintel (20. Dezember 2010)

DennisHH schrieb:


> Ich war heute mal bei dem Händler und hab dem Verkäufer gesagt dass ich den Rechner gerne zurück geben möchte weil der nicht wirklich gut läuft und mit Gaming ist da auch nix. Der meinte dann ich soll nochmal mit dem Rechner vorbeikommen und die gucken was damit ist. Einfach so zurücknehmen nach knapp 2 Monaten machen sie eigentlich nicht. Im Regal hatte er den selben Rechner wie ich bereits habe in weiteren Ausführungen stehen allerdings jetzt zum Preis von 578,- € Ich denke mir mal dass die den an ihr tolles Diagnosegerät stecken wollen (was auch 20 euro kostet) und mir dann innerhalb von einer Stunde sagen der läuft doch super. Mal schauen -.-



ein Umtausch Recht bei Bar Kauf gibt es nicht und wenn ist das immer eine freiwillige Sache des Händlers selber  , man hat aber ein Umtausch Recht wenn unter falschen Voraussetzungen und falschen Versprechen man sich zum Kauf überredetede  
wurde  und das auch Beweisen kann Zeugen", u.a. Falsche Zusagen .

Der Begriff Gaming PC ist kein Güte und Qualitäts Merkmal , 
ich kann genau so gut einen C64 als Gaming PC Bez. ,
weil du da darauf spielen kannst ,Tetris und Karten spiele 

man kann vielleicht den Händler wegen Irreführende Werbung beim 
Verbraucherschutz anscheißen  weil der Eindruck erweckt wird
das der PC für Games gut geeignet ist ?

Die Rechtsprechung sagt dazu "vor dem Kauf richtig informieren " und wo zu sind Foren da ?richtig da kann man Fragen wenn man z.b. keine Ahnung hat die Meinung von Usern vorher einholen , wenn man nicht sicher ist ...

man muß nicht immer gleich die schnellste CPU und teuerste Hi- End Gamer Karte haben um einen gut Game tauglichen PC zu bekommen , was sehr viele User heute immer noch nicht richtig einschätzten können .


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (22. Dezember 2010)

Da wurdest ja wirklich übern Tisch gezogen .....
da ist mein Zweitrechner ja noch schneller, der fast nur aus Gebrauchtteilen besteht.
Habe hier auch nen Shop in der Nähe, allerdings sind deren Kisten wirklich spieletauglich, siehe Pic.

@amdintel
Du hast 2mal erwähnt das die 9500GT ne DX9-Karte ist, ich meine sie basiert auf den G96-Chip und ist DX10-fähig, wie alle Karten ab der 8xxx-Serie .... nicht das der TE dieses bei Rückgabeverhandlungen falsch dastellt.


----------



## Jared566 (22. Dezember 2010)

Wobei ich den Händler auch verstehen kann. Die Teile kosten im einkauf vllt. nur 300-350€ (je nachdem wo er einkauft) und + seine ganzen ausgaben / umlagen kommt man locker auf den betrag.

-> Stichwort: Handelskalkulation

daher mein Tipp: Selber bauen spart den zwischenhändler 

Mfg Jared


----------



## El-Pucki (22. Dezember 2010)

Die 9500GT is eine direct X10 Karte ja das hab ich neulich gelesen. Und ab nun wird selber gebastelt ^^


----------



## El-Pucki (22. Dezember 2010)

So ich hab eben endlich mal den Typen annen Hörer bekommen und ihm gesagt dass ich mich übers Ohr gehauen fühle bei seinem PC (man will ja freundlich bleiben) da der unrund läuft und überhaupt keine Gamingleistung bringt. Ausserdem erwähnte ich dass ich wenn ich mir den kram im Internet selber kaufe grade mal 320,- bezahle allerdings meinte der Verkäufer dass ich dann auch keinerlei Garantiegewährleistung habe wie ich sie jetzt bei Ihm habe. Er scheint etwas teurer einzukaufen keine ahnung warum. Das einzigste was er mir angeboten hat wäre eine GTX 450 für 75,- (mit Inzahlungnahme der 9500GT) Was haltet ihr von der GTX 450??
Ansonsten wird wohl nichts zu machen sein.
Freundliche Grüße Dennis


----------



## El-Pucki (22. Dezember 2010)

Die GTX 450 gibts garnicht oder? Dann meint er wohl eine GTS 450!


----------



## Sash (22. Dezember 2010)

unter einer gtx460 würd ich nicht gehen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. Dezember 2010)

Mit einer GTS450 kann man durchaus spielen, aber für den Preis, den du vorher bezahlt hast und dass du jetzt noch zuzahlen musst, würde ich, wie sash schon gesagt hat nichts bei gleichem Preis unter einer GTX460 nehmen.
Was er von der Garantie sagt ist Humbug, totaler Quatsch!!!
Natürlich hast du, wenn du die Komponenten selbst zusammensetzt Garantie, solange du sie richtig benutzt und nicht übertaktest.


----------



## fuddles (22. Dezember 2010)

> Was er von der Garantie sagt ist Humbug, totaler Quatsch!!!
> Natürlich hast du, wenn du die Komponenten selbst zusammensetzt Garantie, solange du sie richtig benutzt und nicht übertaktest.


Immer langsam mit den Halbwahrheiten 

Der Händler gibt Gewährleistung und die ist gesetzlich vorgeschrieben. Was aber ein großer Unterschied zu Garantie ist. Wenn der Händler Garantie gibt, dann bitte schriftlich bestätigen lassen! Das ist aber eine freiwillige Leistung und dies muss zugesichert sein.
Ansonsten hätte er Garantie über die Einzelkomponenten bei den Herstellern, dies ist aber auch nicht bei allen Herstellern gegeben. Da er keine Rechnungen zu den Einzelkomponenten hat, fällt das sowieso weg.

Über das Internet mit Einzelkomponenten hätte man durchaus Garantie, da man für jede Komponente ja eine Rechnung bekommt. Vorausgesetzt der Hersteller bietet das zur jeweiligen Komponente auch an ( was aber so gut wie immer der Fall ist )


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2010)

Gut ein Supertauschgeschäft ist es nicht, um es genau heraus zu bekommen müßte man die Herstellerbezeichnungen beider Karten kennen. Im Schnitt liegt eine 9550GT bei ca 45 - 55 Taler und eine GTS 450 liegt ungefähr bei 100 - 130 Taler ( I Netpreise ). Wenn er gesagt hätte ca 50 Taler oder sogar etwas weniger als Zuzahlung wäre es ein fairerer Deal gewesen. Mit der Karte könnte man schon deutlich besser zocken allerdings ohne das die Einstellung auf High bzw Medium möglich sind je nach Game


----------



## El-Pucki (22. Dezember 2010)

Das mit Garantie oder Gewährleistung was er meinte ist, wenn ich mir was im internet Kaufe habe ich zwar Garantie, muss es aber in einem Schadensfall einschicken und warten etc. Wenn mein Rechner jetzt aber Kaputt geht dann geh ich damit zu ihm und er macht sofort meinen Rechner heil und lässt alles andere stehen und liegen, zudem baut er mir dann neuwertige Komponenten ein so dass nur er auf die Reparierte Hardware warten muss, ich aber schnell meinen Rechner wieder habe. Deshalb auch der etwas erhöhte Kaufpreis bei der Leistung die er zusätzlich anbietet, ausserdem scheint er etwas teurer einzukaufen. Als ich ihm sagte dass die Komponenten grade mal 320,- im Inet kosten wollte er mir das nicht glauben (der kennt die Seite hier nicht xD)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2010)

Das kleinere Händler meist schlechtere Konditionen haben ist ja nichts neues, wobei man mitunter auch dort günstiger kaufen kann. Im " Garantiefall " ist es aber auch nicht unbedingt gesagt das man sofort Ersatz bekommt, auch dort kann es sein das man warten muss weil es eingeschickt wird


----------



## amdintel (22. Dezember 2010)

DennisHH schrieb:


> Das mit Garantie oder Gewährleistung was er meinte ist, wenn ich mir was im internet Kaufe habe ich zwar Garantie, muss es aber in einem Schadensfall einschicken und warten etc. Wenn mein Rechner jetzt aber Kaputt geht dann geh ich damit zu ihm und er macht sofort meinen Rechner heil und lässt alles andere stehen und liegen, zudem baut er mir dann neuwertige Komponenten ein so dass nur er auf die Reparierte Hardware warten muss, ich aber schnell meinen Rechner wieder habe. Deshalb auch der etwas erhöhte Kaufpreis bei der Leistung die er zusätzlich anbietet, ausserdem scheint er etwas teurer einzukaufen. Als ich ihm sagte dass die Komponenten grade mal 320,- im Inet kosten wollte er mir das nicht glauben (der kennt die Seite hier nicht xD)



diese kleinen PC Klitschen sind oft überfordert wenn es darum geht dem Kunden einen  anständigen PC zusammen zu braten, hab das schon ein paar mal mit gekommen wo dann der Praktikant den PC baut;  "was sich oft  gerne als Techniker ausgibt " ist gar keiner , las dir mal dazu die entsprechende Bescheidung zeigen . 
Größere Firmen haben einfach da mehr Erfahrung und Routine weil die das jeden Tag machen, als der kleine Kleckerladen um die Ecke .
und es gibt auch sachen mit s.g. Vor Ort Services wo der Techniker zu dir nach hause kommt und den PC  repariert , natürlich sind solche PCs dann auch etwas teuer Servers ist nicht um sonst zu haben aber  für den ein oder anderen schon wichtig .
Betrug wurde ich das aber nicht nennen, oder hat man dich zum Kauf gezwungen oder überredet  und konntest du dich vorher nicht informieren ?
Es gibt Atelco wo du für etwa das gleiche Geld einen besseren PC bekommst  und 5 Jahre Garantie oder eben Alternate Pcgameshardware  usw...


----------



## amdintel (22. Dezember 2010)

die kleinen haben meist so gut wie nichts auf Lager, weil die das Geld nicht haben, in großen Stückzahlen einzukaufen und das auch nicht lohnt und der Lager Platz  fehlt .


----------



## Akkuschrauber (22. Dezember 2010)

Wegen dem Preis. Ich erinnere mich da an einen PCGH Artikel in dem sie es geschafft haben für 400€ nen deutlich spieletauglicheren PC zusammenzubauen...
Und wegen Reparatur und so: meistens sind (einigermaßen seriöse) Online Händler viel kulanter als dein sich sehr dubios anhörender Laden. Bei mindfactory z.b. bekommste für 4,90€ Service Level Gold, heißt: Teil kaputt, einschicken, neues zurück.
Und ganz ehrlich, ich glaub kaum dass der tolle Laden deinen PC sofort reparieren kann. So wie des sich anhört hat der die Teile garantiert auch nich auf Lager und muss die erst ewig bestellen.

Fazit aus der Sache: egal wie schnell es gehen soll, wenn man nich grade zuviel Geld hat das man unbedingt loswerden will, vorher informieren was gerade aktuell ist. Weil jemandem der keine Ahnung hat kannst du alles schön reden.


----------



## amdintel (23. Dezember 2010)

Genau:
bei den PCGH PCs würde ich mir keine großen Gedanken machen was 
Garantie und Reparatur angeht, da steht auch noch der Verlag und die Redaktion hinter dass das klappt; 
ich kaufe aus Zeitlichen  so wie Wirtschaftlichen Gründen schon seit geraumer Zeit Komplett PCs,  einfach keine Zeit zum schrauben und der HW Wochenlang hinterher zu rennen ,


----------



## El-Pucki (23. Dezember 2010)

Haben die hier sowas wie nen Onlineshop??


----------



## GoldenMic (23. Dezember 2010)

ALTERNATE. Hardware - Software - Entertainment


----------



## fuddles (23. Dezember 2010)

Falscher Link @ GoldenMic

Die offiziellen PCGH-PCs im Überblick [Anzeige] - alternate

ALTERNATE - BUILDERS - PC-Systeme - PC Games Hardware

Wobei ich die Alternate/ PCGH PCs noch zu teuer finde. Liegt aber an Alternate weil die zu den teuersten Internet Shops zählen ( nich immer aber sehr oft )


----------



## amdintel (23. Dezember 2010)

es geht hier nicht darum wer der teuerste Shop ist,
sondern die Frage wurde gestellt, ob er zu viel bezahlt hat ?
und diese Frage wurde mehrfach beantwortet !

Außerdem unterhält Pcgameshardware keinen eigenen Shop,  sondern 
Alternate.de ist ein großer Werbe Partner wo Pcgameshardware einige 
PCs dafür die Config zusammen gestellt hat und man dann das bei 
 Alternate.de  so bestellen kann  zu den angegebenen Preisen und Daten 
dieser PCs auf Pcgameshardware vorgestellt und getestet wurden   und natürlich
kann man sich auch selber eine andere Config da zusammen stellen.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich meinte jetzt auch weniger die PCGH PCs als den Artikel in dem bewiesen wurde dass man sich mit 400€ nen ziemlich tauglichen Spiele PC (selber) zusammenschustern kann. Wenn ich den Artikel noch finde kann ich die Config ja mal posten.
Damit wollte ich lediglich sagen, dass eine seriöse Zeitschrift es geschafft hat mit weniger Geld einen besseren PC zusammenzustellen.


----------



## amdintel (23. Dezember 2010)

^^^ das ist aber schon eine weile her, war glaube  Sommer 2009 oder 2010 ?


----------



## fuddles (23. Dezember 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> es geht hier nicht darum wer der teuerste Shop ist,
> sondern die Frage wurde gestellt, ob er zu viel bezahlt hat ?
> und diese Frage wurde mehrfach beantwortet !
> 
> ...



Und was sollen wir nun mit dieser großen Aussage?


----------



## DocFellatio (23. Dezember 2010)

Zu den kleinen Klitschen muss man einfach sagen, dass da häufig Leute rumturnen, die mit der aktuellen "Gamerszene" wenig am Hut haben.

Das sind zwar Fachhändler, aber die neuste Hardware kennen die meist erst spät und haben die zweitens gar nicht vorrätig, weil sie die Sachen nicht loskriegen.
Dementsprechend kaufen die kleinen Läden meist auch nicht die großen Mengen und bekommen vom Großhändler nicht die besten Preise. 

Da verkaufen die so einen 2,9Ghz AMD mal eben für 100€ und 'ne 9500gt auch.
Dazu die restliche Hardware, Arbeitsstunden und Betriebssystem -> 599€.
Ganz alltäglich.

Ich habe vor Jahren in einem ähnlichen Laden nebenher gearbeitet.

Da hilft nur informieren.


----------



## amdintel (23. Dezember 2010)

wenn ich überlege das 599 €  fast die hälfte ist,
was meim I7-920 NV260GTX/S ende 2008 gekostet hatte 1299 €...   
als  meinen 1. 4 Core  PC bekam  Q-Core PC  bekam Q9300, 8600 GTS/x der  grade auf den Markt gekommen, war,  kam ein Bekannter stolz daher vom klein Händler Pippi Laden  und presentiere stolz seinen Neu erwurbenen Intel  D820 PC  PC ... 2. x Gröhl  Er hatte dafür ca. 10 € weniger bezahlt , Geiz ist Geil ...


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (23. Dezember 2010)

Hab da was passendes gefunden



> Wenn der Händler berät, dann müssen seine Angaben laut der  Verbraucherzentrale auch stimmen. Ist der Computer dann doch nicht für  den gewünschten Zweck geeignet, muss der geprellte Kunde allerdings  beweisen, dass der Verkäufer ihn falsch beraten hat. Ein "Zeuge" kann  beim Computerkauf von Vorteil sein. Wer den Weg ins Geschäft allein  macht, der sollte sich die entscheidenden Kaufargumente des Händlers  schriftlich von ihm bestätigen lassen. Ein seriöser Verkäufer wird dem  Kunden diesen Gefallen gerne erweisen. Fühlt sich der Käufer falsch beraten und kann das beweisen, dann darf  er sich aussuchen, ob er den Kauf rückgängig machen oder Nachbesserung  verlangen will (Urteil des Bundesgerichtshofs in: CR 1991, S. 88), so  die Experten.
> 
> Quelle: PC-Kauf: Falsch beraten, was nun? - Marketing & E-Business - Handwerk.com


----------



## amdintel (23. Dezember 2010)

das ist zwar Richtig und wahrscheinlich  wird sich trotzdem der Händler weigern (Services Wüste Deutschland halt) , 
Großmärkte sind da oft kulanter .

da kommen dann noch nette Anwalt/Gerichts Kosten drauf, ein Prozeß Risiko gibt es immer , in allen Summarum bekommt man für das gesammte Geld heute einen netten  Hi.End Gamer PC .. dumm gelaufen  



> . Wer den Weg ins Geschäft allein macht, der sollte sich die entscheidenden Kaufargumente des Händlers schriftlich von ihm bestätigen lassen.


 das macht kein Händler  auch dumm gelaufen .


----------



## -Masterchief- (23. Dezember 2010)

Lol dafür 600€   
Also ich würde zurück gehen und das dem Typen um die Ohren hauen...
Dann kommst du mit deinem Geld zurück und lässt dir von uns was vernünftiges zusammenstellen


----------



## amdintel (23. Dezember 2010)

der PC hat einen Wert von knapp 350 € veraltete  und nicht aktuelle GK wurde u.a. verbaut .
Die Nvidia Geforce 9500GT wird schon lange nicht mehr hergestellt und ist eine Einsteiger GK untere Mittel Klasse stand der Dinge 2006/2007.
CPU ist auch nicht der Hit langsam für heutige Verhältnisse vergleichbar etwa mit einer 4 Jahren alten Intel E6300.
ich mußte im Bensch Test ganz nach unter scrollen ..


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2010)

Die CPU ist für Office Systeme gedacht und nicht für Bench-Punkte-Sammler.


----------



## Sickpuppy (24. Dezember 2010)

mir fällt dazu nur ein: Alles muss raus.
Sieht aus als hätten die ihre Lagerbestände bunt zusammengewürfelt. Vieleicht planen die ja den Laden dicht zu machen und verkaufen die Restposten.


----------



## Shi (24. Dezember 2010)

Also mein lieber amdintel, die 9500GT ist erstens von 2008 und zweitens (wie schon vorher berichtigt) eine DX10 Karte.
Informier dich bitte, bevor du hier gefährliche Halbwahrheiten von dir gibst. 

Und @ TE: Wenn du ihn doch nicht zurückgeben kannst, dann bau ein anderes Netzteil und eine neue Graka ein (z.B. Cougar A 400 und HD 5770) 
Dann noch ein wenig den Prozessor übertakten und du kannst eigentlich schon ganz annehmbar spielen.


----------



## amdintel (24. Dezember 2010)

das ändert nichts daran es ist trotzdem  einen  langsame alte Karte ,
wir haben ende 2010


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2010)

Natürlich ist sie langsam, alt ist sie auch, was aber relativ ist, eine GTX 260 ist auch alt, aber damit kann man heute noch problemlos spielen.
Die 9500 ist ja auch nicht für Gaming Systeme gemacht.


----------



## El-Pucki (24. Dezember 2010)

Zurück nimmt er ihn nicht, er würde die alte Graka in Zahlung nehmen aber ich glaube nur wenn ich bei ihm ne neue Kaufe. Ich werd gucken dass ich günstig an eine Bessere Graka rankomme und wenn nicht muss ich mich wohl mit meinem Schicksal zufrieden geben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2010)

Versuch mal eine gebrauchte GTX 260 zu bekommen, die sollte es schon um 60 Euro geben, die hat deutlich mehr Dampf als die 9500 und damit kannst du deine Games alle problemlos spielen.
Denk aber daran, dass du dir auf jeden Fall ein neues Netzteil kaufst.


----------



## GoldenMic (24. Dezember 2010)

Also, ich weiß nicht, ich würde das System glaub ich gar nicht mehr aufrüsten sondern eher komplett neukaufen.
Da hat er denkemal mehr von als jetzt nochmal Geld in den Mist zu investieren.
Bei dem Händler würd ich übrigens nichts mehr kaufen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2010)

Tja, aber wenn du das Teil jetzt verkaufst, bekommst du, wenn du Glück hast (und einen blöden findest ), 300-340€, mehr nicht. Da kannste 10 Mal sagen, dass das Teil ganz neu ist, interessiert nicht.
Für 300€ kriegt er aber keinen neuen Spielerechner inklusive Win7.


----------



## GoldenMic (24. Dezember 2010)

Für 400 euro aber schon...für 500 mit win 7


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2010)

Öhm, er hat aber sein ganzes Geld für den Rechner ausgegeben, den er jetzt hat. Das Budget liegt derzeit bei 0€.


----------



## El-Pucki (24. Dezember 2010)

Jop so in etwa xD habe allerdings 150 Euro zu weihnachten bekommen ^^ bei dem Händler Kauf ich wenn nur noch ne ordentliche Graka wenn er mir nen gescheiten Deal anbietet und die alte in Zahlung nimmt.


----------



## GoldenMic (24. Dezember 2010)

aber informier dich vorher(hier), notfalls 2 mal in den laden gehen


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2010)

Versuch die 9500 los zuwerden und vielleicht kannst du dann auf eine GTS 450 upgraden, die reicht für dich auch und kostet rund 100€.
Sag ihm, dass du 80€ zusahlst und dann eine gute GTS 450 haben willst, wenn er das nicht macht, dann pfeif auf ihn.
Denk aber an das Netzteil, da kriege ich immer noch Panik.


----------



## El-Pucki (25. Dezember 2010)

Wieso bekommst du da Panik bei dem Netzteil? Er wollte mir eine GTS 450 anbieten für 75,- (die alte in Zahlung genommen) Is die GTS eine gute wahl wenn ich vielleicht mal einen Phenom einbauen will?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Dezember 2010)

Die GTS 450 ist schon OK, hat das Niveau der GTX 260, nur eben noch DX11.
Und ich weiß nicht, ob das Netzteil die gebacken kriegt.
Du wolltest doch mal den Aufkleber von NT posten, mach das doch mal, dann gucken wir mal.
Und wie viele PCIe Stromstecker hat das Netzteil nochmal?


----------



## El-Pucki (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich glaube es handelt sich um ein Rasurbo DLP 55.1, bild hänge ich an.
Wie sehen die Stecker denn aus?? Reicht doch einer oder??


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Dezember 2010)

Das Teil hat 550 Watt und nur ein PCIe Stecker dran? 

Die GTS 450 braucht einen Stromstecker vom Netzteil.


----------



## amdintel (25. Dezember 2010)

also das  was  nun zur   Bastel Kisten montiert  ?
Neu CPU/Kühler, GK,
den Rest Wert komme ich auf knapp 900 €  (die Extra Arbeitszeit nicht mit gerechnet)
 dafür bekomme ich schon einen Klasse Gamer PC , 

würde versuchen den PC zurückzugeben , 
wie oben schon mehrfach empfahlen wurde  und entweder selber einen baunen, oder wo anderes einen besseren Komplett PC dafür holen.


----------



## El-Pucki (25. Dezember 2010)

Der Verkäufer nimmt den nicht zurück.


----------



## Rolk (25. Dezember 2010)

Eigentlich bleibt dir gar nichts anderes übrig als die GTS450 zu nehmen, wenn du auch mal was vernünftiges zocken willst. Wenn das Netzteil abschmieren sollte kannst du ja die ach so gute Garantie des Shops in Anspruch nehmen. Ich hoffe das mit der Garantie waren dann nicht nur Floskeln um dich abzuwimmeln.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (25. Dezember 2010)

Für mich klingt das alles nach arglistige Täuschung wo er bewusst einen alten Trabi als Sportwagen verkauft. Wenn ihm wenisgtens nachweisen könntest das er weis was Gaming PC ist müsste er es zurücknehmen. Doch nun würde persönlich das teil irgendwo verscherbeln und versuchen zumindest die hälfte des geldes wieder reinzubekommen. Um dann neues zu holen als diesen Abfall.


----------



## amdintel (25. Dezember 2010)

sein Gehäuse Gamermäßig aufgemotzt.  was drin ist Office  PC


----------



## Akkuschrauber (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde auch eher versuchen das Teil irgendwie wieder loszuwerden.
Auf so ner Basis was wenigstens einigermaßen sinnvolles hinzubekommen wird ziemlich schwierig...
Netzteil hält nich viel aus, Board is von den Funktionen her so ziemlich das billigste was du derzeit bekommen kannst.
Der Prozessor taugt auch nicht zum spielen...
Mit nem besseren Board könntest du wenigstens bissel übertackten bzw. mit viel Glück nen dritten oder vierten Kern freischalten.
Zur Graka wurden ja schon genug Kommentare abgegeben.
Das einzige was du bei dem PC evtl. lassen könntest wär wahrscheinlich das Gehäuse und die Laufwerke.
Einzeln Teile verkaufen lohnt sich erst recht nicht, wenn dann kannste das Teil nur als Gesamtes loswerden.

So grob würde ich mal sagen wenn du 350€ bekommen würdest + 150€ von Weihnachten = 500€.

Da wär schon nen Quadcore + gescheiter Graka und Win7 drin.
Is dann zwar auch nicht der Hammer, aber alle mal einiges besser als der Jetzige, mit oder ohne neuer Graka


----------



## El-Pucki (25. Dezember 2010)

Super da mach ich dann ja 250,- Verlust bei nene lass mal da leb ich ersma damit was ich hab und rüste nach und nach auf.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (25. Dezember 2010)

Is halt die Frage ob du da nach und nach viel machen kannst...
Über kurz oder lang müsstest du halt fast alles tauschen. Und wenn du das halt gleich machst hast sofort was Gescheites und nich so was halbfertiges


----------



## amdintel (25. Dezember 2010)

diese ganze PC   config paßt vorne und hinten nicht zusammen  
das  kleine Bord ist ja ein Witz in so einem riesen Kasten von PC Gehäuse mit unendlich vielen Lüftern, 
also in so ein PC Gehäuse gehört mehr ein schneller I5 oder I7 und eine Hi-end GK dafür ist das Gehäuse gedacht aber nicht für ein  PC office Innenleben


----------



## El-Pucki (25. Dezember 2010)

Jo da magst du recht haben, wenn ich dann irgendwann die Kohle habe werde ich das auch sicher austauschen.


----------



## amdintel (26. Dezember 2010)

DennisHH schrieb:


> Jo da magst du recht haben, wenn ich dann irgendwann die Kohle habe werde ich das auch sicher austauschen.



warum gibt du den PC nicht zurück wie hier im Forum schon mehrfach vorgeschlagen wurde ?
wenn da irgendwas mit Gamer PC in der Werbung stand oder  im Angebot haste vielleicht  gute Chancen wegen Täuschung vom Kaufvertrag zurück zu treten ?  vor allen das mit der veralteten Graikkarte ist schon fast ein Grund  .

Verbrauche Schutz  Beratung kostet so um die  ~ 10 €


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Dezember 2010)

DennisHH schrieb:


> Super da mach ich dann ja 250,- Verlust bei nene lass mal da leb ich ersma damit was ich hab und rüste nach und nach auf.


 
Jep, kauf dir erst mal eine neue Grafikkarte. Teste, ob das Netzteil damit klar kommt und dann kannst du dir ein neues Brett kaufen, wenn du wieder Geld hast, am besten gleich ein AM3+ Brett, die kommen im Frühjahr auf den Markt.



amdintel schrieb:


> diese ganze PC config paßt vorne und hinten nicht zusammen
> das kleine Bord ist ja ein Witz in so einem riesen Kasten von PC Gehäuse mit unendlich vielen Lüftern,
> also in so ein PC Gehäuse gehört mehr ein schneller I5 oder I7 und eine Hi-end GK dafür ist das Gehäuse gedacht aber nicht für ein PC office Innenleben


 
Tja, solche Rechner findest du leider sehr häufig, übrigens auch bei tatsächlichen "Gaming Systemen", da ist dann meist nur ein µATX Brett verbaut, trotz fetter Optik. Guck dir mal den aktuellen Acer Predator von Innen an. KLICK

Und ob in das Gehäuse nun ein i5 oder i7 gehört, lassen wir mal dahin gestellt. 



DennisHH schrieb:


> Jo da magst du recht haben, wenn ich dann irgendwann die Kohle habe werde ich das auch sicher austauschen.


 
Kauf dir erst mal eine neue Grafikkarte, wie die GTS 460 oder eine GTX 460. Damit macht du dem Rechner schon ordentlich Beine.
Der X2 ist zwar nicht gerade eine Faming CPU, aber die Games laufen schon drauf.



amdintel schrieb:


> warum gibt du den PC nicht zurück wie hier im Forum schon mehrfach vorgeschlagen wurde ?


 
Weil er das schon versucht hat.



DennisHH schrieb:


> Der Verkäufer nimmt den nicht zurück.


 


amdintel schrieb:


> wenn da irgendwas mit Gamer PC in der Werbung stand oder im Angebot haste vielleicht gute Chancen wegen Täuschung vom Kaufvertrag zurück zu treten ? vor allen das mit der veralteten Graikkarte ist schon fast ein Grund .


 
Nö, hat er nicht, denn der Begriff "Gamer PC" ist nirgens definiert, jeder Computer kann als Gamer PC bezeichnet werden, denn darauf laufen ja Games. Welche das genau sind, spielt dabei keine Rolle.

Für eine erfolgreiche Beschwerde hätte der Verkäufer im Vorfeld garantieren müssen, dass z.B. bestimmt Games 100% flüssig in hohen Einstellungen laufen, hat er aber nicht und daher hat der TE leider Pech gehabt.
Ist zwar blöd, aber er hat auch ein wenig selbst Schuld, er hätte sich vor dem Kauf informieren sollen, z.B. hier im Forum. Dann hätte er den PC sicher nie gekauft.
Aber so einen Fehler macht er sicher nie wieder.


----------



## Rolk (26. Dezember 2010)

Wie gesagt, mit einer GTS450 könnte man den Rechner Spieletauglich machen. Noch besser wäre eine HD5770. Die ist noch ein bischen schneller und verbraucht einen Tick weniger Strom was dem Netzteil gut tun dürfte. Später könnte man noch einen Phenom II X4 945 und falls nötig ein besseres Netzteil einbauen. Mehr würde ich an der Kiste dann auch nicht mehr machen.


----------



## amdintel (26. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jep, kauf dir erst mal eine neue Grafikkarte. Teste, ob das Netzteil damit klar kommt und dann kannst du dir ein neues Brett kaufen, wenn du wieder Geld hast, am besten gleich ein AM3+ Brett, die kommen im Frühjahr auf den Markt.
> 
> Tja, solche Rechner findest du leider sehr häufig, übrigens auch bei tatsächlichen "Gaming Systemen", da ist dann meist nur ein µATX Brett verbaut, trotz fetter Optik. Guck dir mal den aktuellen Acer Predator von Innen an. KLICK
> 
> ...



íst zwar richtig das der Begriff Gamer PC nicht geschützt ist , aber es wird der Eindruck Erweckt das so ein PC Gamer tauglich ist , 
entsprechende HW sich vom Offices  PC erheblich unterscheidet ,
was den Acer an geht, sind die alle Gamer tauglich, 
über Geschmack läßt sich streiten 100% Plastik Gehäuse ich wollte mir den auch mal laufen .



Rolk schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, mit einer GTS450 könnte man den Rechner Spieletauglich machen. Noch besser wäre eine HD5770. .


 aber nicht mit dieser CPU die ist arg langsam und erheblich langsamer als  die  775 LGA ca. 1 1/2 Jahre von   Intel 4 Kern Q8300, dazu kommt noch  das AMD  heute  eh nicht sonderlich schnell ist wenn man das mit Intel vergleicht . (wo selbst heute noch ältere Intels immer noch recht gut abschneiden ), steht alles in den Bench Tests .


----------



## Rolk (26. Dezember 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> aber nicht mit dieser CPU die ist arg langsam und erheblich langsamer als die 775 LGA ca. 1 1/2 Jahre von Intel 4 Kern Q8300, dazu kommt noch das AMD heute eh nicht sonderlich schnell ist wenn man das mit Intel vergleicht . (wo selbst heute noch ältere Intels immer noch recht gut abschneiden ), steht alles in den Bench Tests .


 
Unterhalb von 150 € pro CPU kann Intel mit AMD nicht mithalten. Das steht auch in Benchtests, aber die brauch ich dafür auch gar nicht. 
Ich selbst hatte mir spasseshalber auch mal einen Rechner aus übrig gebliebener Hardware zusammengebaut. Basis war eine Athlon II X2 250 @3,7GHz und eine GTX260 (vergleichbar mit HD5770/GTS450). Damit konnte man selbst das als CPU Fresser verschriene Anno 1404 zocken. Sicher, scrollen und zoomen war alles ein bischen schwamiger wie mit einer schnelleren CPU, aber wenn man den Unterschied nicht kennt merkt man ihn auch nicht.


----------



## amdintel (26. Dezember 2010)

Desktop PCs sind immer schneller u.a weil die auch besser Ausbaufähig sind, 
z.b SL 2 x 260 GTX/s usw.  oder  2 x ATI Doppel Core /Corss...


----------



## Akkuschrauber (26. Dezember 2010)

@amdintel: nix gegen dich, aber mal ganz ehrlich: Wo hast du eigentlich schreiben gelernt 
Selbst nach mehrmaligem Lesen fällt es mir noch schwer zu verstehen was du meinst.

Was du zum Beispiel mit deinem Kommentar, dass Desktop PCs immer schneller sind, meinst versteh ich irgendwie nich so ganz. Zumal hier niemand von nem Laptop oder so geredet hat...

Bitte jetzt nich persönlich nehmen, meine Schreibe ist auch nich immer die Beste, aber wenn du vielleicht dich nen bissel an die deutsche Grammatik halten würdest, wären deine Kommentare schneller und einfacher zu verstehen und man könnte Missverständnisse vielleicht vermeiden.


----------



## amdintel (26. Dezember 2010)

Rolk schrieb:


> Unterhalb von 150 € pro CPU kann Intel mit AMD nicht mithalten. Das steht auch in Benchtests, aber die brauch ich dafür auch gar nicht.
> Ich selbst hatte mir spasseshalber auch mal einen Rechner aus übrig gebliebener Hardware zusammengebaut. Basis war eine Athlon II X2 250 @3,7GHz und eine GTX260 (vergleichbar mit HD5770/GTS450). Damit konnte man selbst das als CPU Fresser verschriene Anno 1404 zocken. Sicher, scrollen und zoomen war alles ein bischen schwamiger wie mit einer schnelleren CPU, aber wenn man den Unterschied nicht kennt merkt man ihn auch nicht.



das ist falsch und du bist sehr schlecht informiert oder ist das Absicht ? ab 145 € kostet der I5 650/51
als 2. kuckt du   mal die 3D Bench und CPU Tests an .
der eignet sich gut fürn Office PC weil internere sparsame 
GK Lösung nutzten kannst,  oder auch als Gamer CPU noch locker 
mit ext. bessere GK .
noch Fragen ?


----------



## Akkuschrauber (26. Dezember 2010)

Spätestens ab den X6 kann Intel keinen Meter mehr mithalten


----------



## Rolk (26. Dezember 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> das ist falsch und du bist sehr schlecht informiert oder ist das Absicht ? ab 145 € kostet der I5 650/51
> als 2. kuckt du mal die 3D Bench und CPU Tests an .
> der eignet sich gut fürn Office PC weil internere sparsame
> GK Lösung nutzten kannst, oder auch als Gamer CPU noch locker
> ...


 
Na Toll. Das sind 5 € unter meinen genannten 150 €. 
Wer kauft sich denn bitte einen 2 Kerner wenn er für fast das selbe Geld einen 6 Kerner oder einen i5-760 haben kann? Es hat schon seinen Grund wieso es der I5 650/51 nie so richtig in eine Kaufempfehlung geschafft hat. Und wieso artet jeder Thread in dem du mitmischt in eine AMD vs Intel Diskussion aus? 

Um die Sache ganz eindeutig zu machen sag ich einfach mal unterhalb von 130 € kann Intel mit AMD nicht mithalten.


----------



## amdintel (26. Dezember 2010)

Rolk schrieb:


> Na Toll. Das sind 5 € unter meinen genannten 150 €.
> Wer kauft sich denn bitte einen 2 Kerner wenn er für fast das selbe Geld einen 6 Kerner oder einen i5-760 haben kann? Es hat schon seinen Grund wieso es der I5 650/51 nie so richtig in eine Kaufempfehlung geschafft hat. Und wieso artet jeder Thread in dem du mitmischt in eine AMD vs Intel Diskussion aus?
> 
> Um die Sache ganz eindeutig zu machen sag ich einfach mal unterhalb von 130 € kann Intel mit AMD nicht mithalten.




das ist eine recht schnelle und sparsame  2 + 2 HT CPU und die pust die meisten neueren AMDs locker vom Teller , kuck mal im Bench Test 

wo zu braucht man 6 Kerne Erzähl und das mal ? -> geht etwas an der Realität vorbei Games die 6 Kerne brauchen und hier war ja u.a. das Thema Gamer PC


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Dezember 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> íst zwar richtig das der Begriff Gamer PC nicht geschützt ist , aber es wird der Eindruck Erweckt das so ein PC Gamer tauglich ist ,
> entsprechende HW sich vom Offices PC erheblich unterscheidet ,
> was den Acer an geht, sind die alle Gamer tauglich,
> über Geschmack läßt sich streiten 100% Plastik Gehäuse ich wollte mir den auch mal laufen .


 
Eben, solange dieser Begriff nicht geschützt ist, kann jeder jeden Rechner als Gaming PC anpreisen und verkaufen.
Nützt ihm also nichts.

Und wieso wolltest du dir mal einen Predator kaufen?
Die Dinger sind doch echt Müll, für den Inhalt zu teuer.



amdintel schrieb:


> aber nicht mit dieser CPU die ist arg langsam und erheblich langsamer als die 775 LGA ca. 1 1/2 Jahre von Intel 4 Kern Q8300, dazu kommt noch das AMD heute eh nicht sonderlich schnell ist wenn man das mit Intel vergleicht . (wo selbst heute noch ältere Intels immer noch recht gut abschneiden ), steht alles in den Bench Tests .


 
Das ist auch ein Dual Core, du kannst den nicht mit einem Q8300 vergleichen, vergleiche den mal mit einem E6300 oder so, dann sieht das schon wieder ganz anders aus und dein Q8300 ist im Vergleich zu heutigen AMD/Intel CPUs auch langsam.
Aber trotzdem kamm man mit ihm noch seht gut spielen.



amdintel schrieb:


> das ist falsch und du bist sehr schlecht informiert oder ist das Absicht ? ab 145 € kostet der I5 650/51
> als 2. kuckt du mal die 3D Bench und CPU Tests an .
> der eignet sich gut fürn Office PC weil internere sparsame
> GK Lösung nutzten kannst, oder auch als Gamer CPU noch locker
> ...


 
Die Clarkdale sind Office CPUs, die würde sie keiner für Gaming Rechner kaufen, weil entweder zu langsam oder zu teuer und bevor man sich einen Dual Core SMT Prozessor für 150 oder mehr kauft, kauft man sich einen Quad Core, ganz einfach, denn in GAmes ist der Dual Core einem Quad num mal unterlegen.



amdintel schrieb:


> das ist eine recht schnelle und sparsame 2 + 2 HT CPU und die pust die meisten neueren AMDs locker vom Teller , kuck mal im Bench Test


 
DEr ist nur bei den Sachen schneller, die von seiner Architektur profitieren, sonst hingt der hinter her und in Games ist der sowieso langsameer und es geht hier immer noch um einen Gamer PC. 



amdintel schrieb:


> wo zu braucht man 6 Kerne Erzähl und das mal ?


 
Schon mal Videoschnitt mit einem 6 Kerner gemacht?
Da bedankst du dich bei den beiden extra Kernen und wirfst deinen ollen Quad Core in den Mülleimer.


----------



## Rolk (27. Dezember 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> das ist eine recht schnelle und sparsame 2 + 2 HT CPU und die pust die meisten neueren AMDs locker vom Teller , kuck mal im Bench Test


 
Selbst in deinem für Spiele wenig aussagekräftigen Synthetik Benchtest liegen einige deutlich günstigere AMD CPUs vorm i5 650. Z.B. der PII X4 945 für 115 €.



> wo zu braucht man 6 Kerne Erzähl und das mal ? -> geht etwas an der Realität vorbei Games die 6 Kerne brauchen und hier war ja u.a. das Thema Gamer PC


 
Und deshalb soll man sein Geld für eine völlig überteuerte 2Kern CPU rauswerfen? Komische Logik.

Können wir jetzt bitte wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurückkommen?


----------



## amdintel (27. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schon mal Videoschnitt mit einem 6 Kerner gemacht?
> Da bedankst du dich bei den beiden extra Kernen und wirfst deinen ollen Quad Core in den Mülleimer.



Video Schnitt mache ich generell mit meinem Festplatten Recorder, weil einfacher und schneller geht , aber Video  Schnitt mit der oben genannten  AMD Core  CPU stell ich mir recht langsam vor


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> Video Schnitt mache ich generell mit meinem Festplatten Recorder, weil einfacher und schneller geht , aber Video Schnitt mit der oben genannten AMD Core CPU stell ich mir recht langsam vor


 
Der Dual Core ist ja auch nicht für Videoschnitt gemacht, sondern dass du eine PDF ruckelfrei lesen kannst.


----------

